# I'm Just A Bill....A Covid Bill #191



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We are trying our hardest NOT to bring you Pandemic talk but people just won't discuss anything else. So we skirt around the edges and try to make it lighthearted and as fun as a pandemic can be.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2020-05-04T21_55_36-07_00


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

You need to add some video to your videos.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> You need to add some video to your videos.


Our ratings are already small enough. You stick me and @Denton's ugly mugs up there it'll be a ghost town.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Our ratings are already small enough. You stick me and @Denton's ugly mugs up there it'll be a ghost town.


If you're not listening to Denton and Sasquatch, you're not on the team people!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Our ratings are already small enough. You stick me and @Denton's ugly mugs up there it'll be a ghost town.


61 subscribers is a ghost town. Video would boost ratings.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Guys, YouTube has live streaming. Just tell everyone at the forum they need to participate or you'll ban them. :banstick::banstick::banstick::banstick:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

WOW! You guys have a YouTube channel and a Podcast? What's it about? is there any sex, violence, or great special effects? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm thinking someone at work had a good point, yesterday. She said I have a great face for radio.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Rubber bands around your goat's balls and now you think @Slippy is handsome.......Startin to wonder about you Squatch. :devil:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Rubber bands around your goat's balls and now you think @Slippy is handsome.......Startin to wonder about you Squatch. :devil:


I'm glad someone agreed with me on that one if no other thing we discussed.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Rubber bands around your goat's balls and now you think @Slippy is handsome.......Startin to wonder about you Squatch.


You guys just dont know how the game is played, do you? I mention @Slippy is a handsome gentleman and that peeks the interest of female listeners who then decide to see for themselves by joining PF. It's like a club/bar having "ladies night". If you're going fishing you need to use the right bait.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys just dont know how the game is played, do you? I mention @Slippy is a handsome gentleman and that peeks the interest of female listeners who then decide to see for themselves by joining PF. It's like a club/bar having "ladies night". If you're going fishing you need to use the right bait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


OK, go with that then. :vs_lol:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys just dont know how the game is played, do you? I mention @Slippy is a handsome gentleman and that peeks the interest of female listeners who then decide to see for themselves by joining PF. It's like a club/bar having "ladies night". If you're going fishing you need to use the right bait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You got a purty mouth. I'd like to see more of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

KUSA said:


> You got a purty mouth. I'd like to see more of it.


This is creeping me out, I gotta say.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We just entered banjo land.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> You guys just dont know how the game is played, do you? I mention @Slippy is a handsome gentleman and that peeks the interest of female listeners who then decide to see for themselves by joining PF. It's like a club/bar having "ladies night". If you're going fishing you need to use the right bait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What? So Mr Slippy's the "lady?" :laughhard::laughhard::laughhard::laughhard:

ETA: @Sasquatch: where is this handsome devil's pic you've referred to? Inquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> What? So Mr Slippy's the "lady?" :laughhard::laughhard::laughhard::laughhard:


OK, it's official. Totally creeped out.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> OK, it's official. Totally creeped out.


Poor Mr Slippy. But I must say that after the cleavage comment he made about me a few days ago, he's earned it. He's a first class tease.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We've been in lockdown too long. One of my teenagers is crying because she's failing gym. lain: On the internet. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This train has completely derailed. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Where's the picture of Mr Slippy?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> Where's the picture of Mr Slippy?


This is proof that the whimin folk pine for him.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

KUSA said:


> This is proof that the whimin folk pine for him.


Yes, I've always gone for men who put heads on pikes and I'm sure he doesn't deserve all this abuse. I for my part apologise for teasing, Mister Slippy. I love you. Women everywhere love you! Mrs Slippy is a lucky person to have such a man as you. I'm sure these knuckleheads are just jealous of you.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Annie said:


> Yes, I've always gone for men who put heads on pikes and I'm sure he doesn't deserve all this abuse. I for my part apologise for teasing, Mister Slippy. I love you. Women everywhere love you! Mrs Slippy is a lucky person to have such a man as you. I'm sure these knuckleheads are just jealous of you.


Darned right! All women want him and all men want to be him.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Where's the picture of Mr Slippy?


Y'all be gettin' stir crazy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Darned right! All women want him and all men want to be him.


At least one woman often wants to eliminate me from the face of this earth...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Y'all be gettin' stir crazy!


_Annie runs to find her reading glasses!!!_ :glasses::tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> _Annie runs to find her reading glasses!!!_ :glasses::tango_face_wink:


Well, What did you see Sweet Annie? :vs_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Reminds me of Air America. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This reminds me of a dumpster fire. You smell it, you see it, you wonder why someone lit it on fire, but in the end, it's just a dumpster fire. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> At least one woman often wants to eliminate me from the face of this earth...


Oh my gracious. I don't want any trouble.


----------

